# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Wahoo.......anyone going to the World Series? We will try and get tickets monday, our daughter went to the final game last monday, and said it was crazy!!!! See lives about a mile from the stadium, an

## primo

Wahoo.......anyone going to the World Series? We will try and get tickets monday, our daughter went to the final game last monday, and said it was crazy!!!! See lives about a mile from the stadium, and it works out that we will be there when they play all 3 games in Denver!!! LindaP

----------


## MIke R

I wish....I talked to a friend today who said it was snowing pretty hard up in Summit County today.....*sigh*

----------


## rivertrash

We got the same report today from Eagle County!

----------


## Rona123

The Rockies announced today that they will ONLY be selling tickets online, supposedly to level the playing field. I know I'll be working from home on Monday morning with all 3 of my computers up and running in hopes that I can score at least one set of tickets. I have the feeling that more than a few servers will be going down right at about 10:01 Monday morning!

----------


## primo

Ron, I agree with that!!! I will have 2 computers, and my husband, son and daughter will be on too!!!!! But here , it will be 12noon, that they go down!

----------


## Rona123

It's certainly going to be interesting! Good luck to both of us - see ya in the stands!

----------


## primo

Hey Ron, did you ever make it in???We didn't , but now its a good thing, I wish it could have been better games.  We did make it into the Broncos game monday night, first time at Evesco field....too bad they lost that one too!!!!! But it was fun to see Brett Farve........LindaP

----------


## Rona123

Sadly, or maybe not so sadly, I wasn't able to get tickets either, and I wasn't about to pay scalper prices. As you say, at least you got into the Broncos game, but it wasn't a very successful couple days for the hometown boys, was it?!

----------

